# Bonfire Night..



## monochrome (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey! just wondered if Dubai do any sort of Bonfire Night/firework display on 5th November?

Also...can I buy a poppy anywhere for remembrance day here?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Poppies are easy to find. Try the deception desk if any large British company. Or even the British Embassy security desk. 

PS if you find a large. British company which isn't selling them, then name and shame (IMO)


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> Poppies are easy to find. Try the deception desk if any large British company. Or even the British Embassy security desk.
> 
> PS if you find a large. British company which isn't selling them, then name and shame (IMO)


Please be a bit careful - met the Dubai RBL Chairman (Sean) last week and poppies are a bit of a contentious subject here in Dubai and have had to go a bit "underground" this year - after some problems with collections last year.
Therefore they are a bit harder to buy this year until a longer term solution is worked out.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I have been wearing mine for the last three weeks, all over the GCC bar Kuwait as I haven't needed to travel there. Non-issue at all and only one polite enquiry as to its meaning. 

I suspect the issue is more about the collection of money than the wearing of the poppy.

Changing to a ceramic lapel pin next week, as I am going through too many due to the air travel.


----------

